# Hopping Mad Brewery Orange



## barls (31/12/05)

i found this little one while over there for my girlfriends sisters wedding. i tried their ale in a restaurant and asked for more info about it and got told if i ring the number they gave me i could find out more info. well i did and janet was loverly and helpful and myself, the groom to be and one of his grooms man got in for a tasting. they have a few beers but are only selling the ale and wheat beer to the public at the moment, they do have two pale ales in the works, one for sale under their label and one for an italian pizza chain in melbourne soon to open a branch in sydney









heres there web page, it has the number on it to organise a tasting if you want to.
hopping mad brewery webpage


----------



## sosman (31/12/05)

Golly that lady is looking pretty blurry and I haven't even been drinking (much).


----------



## ozbrewer (31/12/05)

I have had 2 of there beers, and was less than impressed, as far as i know they are a extract brewery, and it showed, To be verry honest I think i have had Better K&K beers


----------



## barls (31/12/05)

they are actually all grain brewery and i didnt mind them but im an extract brewer with different tastes to most


----------



## ozbrewer (31/12/05)

yes i stant corrected, i think i see a mash tun in that first pic



but i still didnt like the beer


----------



## redbeard (1/1/06)

from that 2nd pic, tony's got a market for his automated capper


----------



## timmy (1/1/06)

sosman said:


> Golly that lady is looking pretty blurry and I haven't even been drinking (much).
> [post="100206"][/post]​



But _HOW_ is she looking?


----------



## T.D. (3/1/06)

I tried some of this over the Christmas break. I'm not disputing that they are an all grain brewery, but I must say their Ale reminded me A LOT of some extract brews I have tasted in the past. Didn't seem to have that all grain freshness. Having said that I didn't totally dislike the beer - nice roasted malty flavour. But for a brewery called "Hopping Mad" there were bugger all hops to speak of. And I did feel a bit cheated paying $18 for a six pack...


----------



## Justin (3/1/06)

A good possibility for that extract similarity is that they may be using a poor quality dry yeast instead of good quality liquid yeasts. I think the 500g+ vaccum packs of dry yeast would look like a pretty good alternative to a small micro that didn't have confidence in using and handling liquid yeasts.

Obviously it wouldn't be economical to pitch 10 packs of wyeast, so you would definietly need to do some starters of a pretty good scale and/or reuse your slurry for subsequent pitchings. Gauging the quality of these starters and the health of the yeast might be daunting if they don't have the means to test it. 

I haven't tried their beers, and maybe barls can shed light on this but I'd tip that they use dry yeast as they don't seem to be too lab based there just going by the photos.

One of the local micro/brew on premise places here brew a line of beers for sale and I know they pitch dry yeasts. I don't know what strain it is but it does "nothing" for their beers as they all have an almost infected background flaw in them, whether that's from their extract or their yeast I'm not sure but I suspect it's the yeast they use.

Any thoughts Barls?

Cheers, Justin


----------



## barls (3/1/06)

they did tell me that they were using dry yeasts in their beers i think it was safale but not sure


----------

